# Sore testicles



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

Im now heading into 3 rd week of a 600 per week test cycle, my balls are aching toe last few days, will it go away?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Are you using hcg?sounds like that shutdown pain to me...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

You should of used HCG within your cycle.


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

I never experienced any [email protected] pain when on cycle, and that wasnt using hcg...

daft as it sounds, are you shagging/[email protected] more? the increase in test can make you more sexually alert, and lead to sore tatters


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

Not using hcg, 0.5 adex e3d not much more sex, the pain is getting bad, do I need to come off the test? Drop the dose, or give it time?


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

no idea then.me personally, if i was in that much pain, id come off blast some hcg and forget AAS


----------



## brewer0991 (Sep 30, 2011)

Might not be the gear, you aint far in either, Id come off and run sum pct, forget the ball aches!! thats just me, some might say drop dosage and take a few i.u's of Hcg every few days/week and see how it goes... i sometimes get cramp in my gooch KILLS!!


----------



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

Is it really bad pain? I'm a bit worried as I am running Dbol/Test E cycle, without HCG. Interested in this thread.


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

They are getting athrophied and thats causing pain, Id suggest get HCG straight away and take 1000IU once weekly.. look into the HCG sticky.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

You don't need to come off,you need to use hcg at least 500iu.split the dose as you want,some people go eod,some once a week etc.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

brewer0991 said:


> Might not be the gear, you aint far in either, Id come off and run sum pct, forget the ball aches!! thats just me, some might say drop dosage and take a few i.u's of Hcg every few days/week and see how it goes... i sometimes get cramp in my gooch KILLS!!


Got this this morning. The Mrs couldn't stop laughing. I could hardly walk. So much pain!!

OP - Hope yopu get this sorted so you can enjoy the rest of your cycle.


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

pirus said:


> They are getting athrophied and thats causing pain, Id suggest get HCG straight away and take 1000IU once weekly.. look into the HCG sticky.


Looked at the article, gonna try this, don't want to come off the cycle, I should be able to get the hcg for middle of the week

Still sore. It's like being kicked in the nuts, will the pain continue as the balls shrink? And then stops when shrunk, how far can that go?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ok a little tightening type pain is normal and yes it will go away its just shutdown.

I never use hcg personally i like my bollox tight and small cos i hate it when i sit on um it hurts.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Wildebeest said:


> Im now heading into 3 rd week of a 600 per week test cycle, my balls are aching toe last few days, will it go away?


Lol might not be the gear I remember my balls where sore from all the abuse they got from being constantly slapped against the mrs er hmmm from the increased sex drive, some points I simply had to stop lol


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

Wildebeest said:


> Looked at the article, gonna try this, don't want to come off the cycle, I should be able to get the hcg for middle of the week
> 
> Still sore. It's like being kicked in the nuts, will the pain continue as the balls shrink? And then stops when shrunk, how far can that go?


They will most likely gain back what theyve lost, and HCG does have other benefits to a cycle than just keeping size, altough I havent read so much in to it. Upping the AI dose might also be necessary though. You wont regret using HCG, it will make recovery easier.


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm thinking of coming off the test now and starting pct, I don't think I can rake the pain till hcg arrives, the start the cycle again, with hcg from start

What pct should I run now, I ve done 4 jabs now in 2 weeks, so my 3rd week on cycle is now.. I have nolva and Clomid on hand.. Or do I need to wait a week like I would have to after a full cycle?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Sounds quite severe pain mate...not sure why its that bad, as i personally get some aches and pains in my balls when using test but it goes away after a while.


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

So do i just wait till i get my hcg, start it, and if it helps continue with cycle,

or wait for hcg, start it, if it helps start pct a week after last test shot?


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

If you can get your HCG within 2 weeks just continue your cycle and start it. If that doesnt help then stop, and go to a doctor. Is it really that painful? I had more of a "discomfort" feeling before I decided its HCG now and every cycle. And my things were quite athrophied at that stage.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I had aching balls but after an Epi cycle. Was on/off for around a week or so then stopped.

I finished 7 weeks of test (450mg) not so long ago and never had any aching from that so not sure what was the cause.


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a lump on my testicle, I'm getting a scan in a few weeks, doctor said pro just a cyst, maybe that is nt helping, what if any pct should I run I.e Clomid nolva?


----------



## sirsquat (Sep 28, 2011)

Sure its the test bro? Maybe you have some infection going on? Epidydimitus (spelling?) is common amoung weight lifters (me being one of them!) and causes general ache and pain down there, go ask your doc what he thinks and think about giving a urine sample in.


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

Wildebeest said:


> I have a lump on my testicle, I'm getting a scan in a few weeks, doctor said pro just a cyst, maybe that is nt helping, what if any pct should I run I.e Clomid nolva?


Good call going to a doc! If you have a lump maby its best to stay away from hcg until you know what it is. I also have a small lump but I got it checked and everything was fine. Doc didnt know what it was but some small "mass". Been there for 7 years now so cant be any serious..


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

went to doctor, said i have a swelling and infection (not a std) gave me anti biotics. should i stop the cycle? i never told him i was on one..?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Personally id stop and wait until the infection went away and then start again...but thats me.


----------

